# Does anyone sell HP grips with lanyard cutout?



## all64 (Sep 18, 2011)

I can't seem to find them anywhere.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

learn to love your dremmel.... the sanding barrel will make that notch in a jiffy


----------



## all64 (Sep 18, 2011)

Once again you've pulled me from the fire. Thanks Ted.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

all64 said:


> Once again you've pulled me from the fire. Thanks Ted.


please make sure you pay the invoice in a timely manner ....


----------

